# Shotgun Recomendations



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

A friend of mine is looking for a lower end shotgun for x-mas for her hubby. I have always thought the Benelli Nova or the Remmington 870 is a good gun. What do you guys think?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

We have 4 870's in my family and 1 Nova, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Remington 870 is one of the most popular and reliable shotguns in the world. Your only choice left is finish and caliber.


-DallanC


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Either. They are both excellent guns. I own the nova and LOVE it. I mean, LOVE it. My bro has an 870 tactical and its very nice too. I have shot many 870's and they are a great gun. But if you want a few more options: (these are all under $500)
Look at winchester SXP
Weatherby PA-08
Mossberg 500


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

My personal prefrence is the Remington 870. I have shot the nova, it shoots ok but feels cheap (it's plastic) and loose (it rattles somewhat) but it has a nice sight plane and it has the forcing cones factory legthened (helps with shot paterns and reduces recoil). Mossbergs feel cheap and they are, but the 500 model has a good action and the barrel is over-bored to 10 ga. diamater (good shot paterns and a little less felt recoil). I have not shot the Winchester SXP but I have heard they dont compare to the Remington. I have had my Remington Sportsman Magnum since I was 11 and it is as solid now as it was 28 years ago. The most important thing is, it has never jammed or failed me in the field or the trap range.

MOST IMPORTANT...... You need to shoulder the shotgun and see if it fits! Go to Cabelas, Sportsmans, or where ever and look at them all, if the gun doesn't fit you're not going to shoot it very well.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Winchester SXP


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just bought two shootguns saturday for my boys....

The oldest got the Weatherby PA-08, SWEET shotgun !!!!

The 10 year old got the H & R pump 20 ga, full Camo .....

14 ducks in 3 days all ready..:!:.....--------------Both realy nice guns!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have 3 870's- 20, 16 and 12- they go boom every stinking time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a difference between the "new" 870's and the older 870 wingmasters. I bought a new one 3-4 years ago and it just didn't feel the same as my old wingmaster magnum so I sold it and went back to my old 1970's vintage wingmaster magnum.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 870 Express does not have the fit and finish of the Wingmaster. It also costs about 1/3 the price of the Wingmaster. I have both. Both work well. For a down and dirty pumpgun that will work in the marsh for under $400, I recommend the 870. Still state of the art since 1948. If you want the finish of a Wingmaster, it is still available for a little over $800.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I have seen to many 870 express magnums of recent manufacture stick when shooting 3 1/2 inch shells to recommend one. They shoot 3 inch just like the old days but need a ground pumping to get out a big boy. Not saying anything bad about someones gun but sharing what I have seen in the field. And I own 2 870s that are flawless.
My first choice now would be a Winchester SXP second would be a Mossberg 535.
Well first choice would be a 870 wingmaster but thats out of the price range.

Spry


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My brother got a Mossberg (sorry I dont know what model) at walmart a few years ago and I think it's a great gun for the money. Shoots good, feels good; Seems like it was less than 300 bucks. I've also spent some time behind an 870; great gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Remington 870 Express is the biggest pile of donkey shi+ I have ever owned. Shells stick, shells eject out of the bottom when pumping the next round. That gun cost me more ducks, geese and chukars than I care to admit. I picked up a SXP before duck season this year, it has been a better gun than the 870 ever dreamed of being. It cycles faster than the 870, has a much smoother action and just has been an all around better fit for me. I shoot a lot and I expect my gun to work every time I pull the trigger. I love the old 870's and 870 Wingmasters, but I will NEVER have another 870 Express in my safe again.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Remington 870 Express is the biggest pile of donkey shi+ I have ever owned. Shells stick, shells eject out of the bottom when pumping the next round. That gun cost me more ducks, geese and chukars than I care to admit. I picked up a SXP before duck season this year, it has been a better gun than the 870 ever dreamed of being. It cycles faster than the 870, has a much smoother action and just has been an all around better fit for me. I shoot a lot and I expect my gun to work every time I pull the trigger. I love the old 870's and 870 Wingmasters, but I will NEVER have another 870 Express in my safe again.


 WOW... thats the first negitive comment I have heard about an 870. I have noticed the Express models seem a bit on the cheap side, and I have never heard of shells ejecting out of the bottom of the reciever, you must have a dud... wierd!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

COWAN said:


> WOW... thats the first negitive comment I have heard about an 870. I have noticed the Express models seem a bit on the cheap side, and I have never heard of shells ejecting out of the bottom of the reciever, you must have a dud... wierd!


mine WAS the 870 Express supermag, but all 3 of my nephews have standard 870 Expresses and they have continuous problems with shells sticking in the barrel. These guns were all purchased new, including my supermag. I bought into all the hype of the 870 and I was extemely disappointed in the performance. I believe the reason the shells would eject out of the bottom is because the feed ramp would stick in the up position when pumping and the ramp couldn't catch the next shell. One more thing I hated with the 870 Express was the flat black coating on the barrel/receiver. It would start to rust with the slightest amount of rain or snow.

I have now put about 300 shells through my Winchester SXP and I am very happy with it. No jams, misfires, or cycling problems.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It's hard for me to say, since I was raised on the 870, but I would steer clear of the newer Express models. There are a lot of things leaving the factory that should just not happen. My brother and I were both given new guns, and both had rough chambers that shells would get stuck in. I also had issues with a defense model. I've read a lot of similar experiences on other forums. The Benelli Nova and Supernova are good guns, mine work flawlessly. The Winchester SXP is a nice shooter too. I'd like to get one, but I'm waiting to see if they bring out more gauges.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sxp.....


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Remington 870 Express is the biggest pile of donkey shi+ I have ever owned. Shells stick, shells eject out of the bottom when pumping the next round. That gun cost me more ducks, geese and chukars than I care to admit.
> Sounds like my supernova


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a Wingmaster that would jam when it heated up. I couldn't cycle shells after a few shots unless I really put some muscle into it. So I sold it and bought a BPS.

Guys will give you mixed reviews on the BPS but I never had any problems with it. 

Benelli does make a good pump gun IMO. I have shot them on a few occasions and have been happy with the fit and reliability of the gun. Also, the Comfortech stock really reduces felt recoil on your heavier waterfowl loads (whereas the BPS and Wingmaster really gave me a pounding).

Given your options, I think that the Benelli would be the best choice.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Benelli does make a good pump gun IMO. I have shot them on a few occasions and have been happy with the fit and reliability of the gun. Also, the Comfortech stock really reduces felt recoil on your heavier waterfowl loads (whereas the BPS and Wingmaster really gave me a pounding).


But remember, the comfortech stock is only on the supernova. The regular nova just has a far from superb recoil pad. Still is ok though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> But remember, the comfortech stock is only on the supernova. The regular nova just has a far from superb recoil pad. Still is ok though.


You are correct. But the extra few bucks spent for the Super Nova is money well spent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> My brother got a Mossberg (sorry I dont know what model) at walmart a few years ago and I think it's a great gun for the money. Shoots good, feels good; Seems like it was less than 300 bucks. I've also spent some time behind an 870; great gun.


 by the way, everything WalMart stocks, except ar's and tacticals, are 20% off today.


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I know this thread is a little on the old side, but a few of my buddies decided to jump into shooting earlier this past year. One went for the 870, the other went with the SXP. They both shoot fine but the Winchester just feels a like it was made to tighter tolerances. Not near the same amount of wiggle to the Winchester as the Remington has. One other thing that I've noticed as I've shot each gun, the SXP feels like it cycles smoother and with hardly any effort.
If I were recommended a pump gun for the lady's husband I'd say the SXP.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^The SXP has a feature they call "Speed Pump". It is a pretty neat feature that uses inertia to start the slide rearward after each shot. The recoil assists the cycling of the gun, which is why there is less effort for the shooter. Youtube has quite a few videos that demonstrate just how fast they can shoot.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't comment on the SX, but I can comment on the Remmy and the Nova. I currently run both. The 870 is an express from the mid 90's. I have never had a problem with it. It is a std 3". A fella I shared the blind with last year had a brand new 3.5". He had nothing but issues with the extractor. Epended rnd sticking in the chamber upon attempting to eject. With a Youtube search he was able to do some work on the extractor to get it to function. It is actually a pretty common problem on the newer 870's.

I run a super nova on days I think the geese are gonna be in. I have not had a failure to eject in over 2000 rounds. No problems of any kind, other than it doesn't fit quite as nice as the older Remmy.

I hate to say it, but I wouldn't drop the coin on a new Remy 870. Not after seeing the issues my blind partner had...and then seeing the number of others that have had issues. 870 of yester-year solid, of today......ahhhhh not so much.

Good luck.


----------

